# Fog Lights Kit's Flimsy Switch Replaced with NOS toggle switch



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice install. Looks good. 

Did you wire this so the fog lights turn off with the ignition so you can't forget them on?


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> Nice install. Looks good.
> 
> Did you wire this so the fog lights turn off with the ignition so you can't forget them on?


Yes, I used the cigarette lighter fuse, which is only energized if the ignition is on. Power to the relay under the hood will be cut if I remove the key and leave the car even if the Switch is on.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

NOS?


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> NOS?


I call it NOS switch because it resembles just that. However it turns my fog lights on/off.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

New / Old Stock = NOS


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> New / Old Stock = NOS


I thought that too but seeing that switch I'm thinking he means NOS


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*NOS:* New old stock (I.E. a very old part that is in new condition)
*NOs:* Nitrous Oxide - good stuff
*NOx:* Nitrogen Oxides - bad stuff


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

*NOs:* Nitrous Oxide - good stuf
Yes, to arm a Nitrous Oxide system you first would have to use a switch that looks like the one I utilized for my fog lights. Then there would be a second switch either behind the gas pedal or a manual button to activate the relay letting Nitrous Oxide plus gasoline mixture into throttle body.


----------

